
Tweeting Becomes a Summer Job Option - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/20/business/media/20twitter.html
======
lowe
i'm pretty sure a computer could rock this job. just wire up a natural
language generator, make it jabber incessantly about stuffed crust pizza,
throw in some 70s surfer slang (radical!), good to go.

